# Nordic Eric jr Who else has one?



## valley ranch (Dec 8, 2011)

Greetings, We just installed a stove that has been sitting at our mountain ranch for 20 or more years. I'm hoping someone also has one or knows a bit about them.

The stove is a: Nordic Eric jr. made in Lovelock Nevada. The company is no more. I'll try to post a picture. It works well but I have a few questions. The stove has a metal plate. I don't have in it right now. I believe it should stand upright in the back of the firebox, in front of the 8" rear flue . The plate has a 1" right angle bend, I don't know if it was to be on top or bottom as the plate stands.


----------



## valley ranch (Dec 8, 2011)

Some info about the stove: The firebox has hollow panels around it with two fans with reastat front that pull air in and out the top above the firebox. There is an ash pan with air entry under the grate and air entry in each door all these can be closed. Hope to find someone that has one!


----------



## BrowningBAR (Dec 8, 2011)

You sure the clearance to the wall is okay?


----------



## jeff_t (Dec 8, 2011)

The OSB ember protection might be questionable, too.

http://www.nfpa.org/aboutthecodes/AboutTheCodes.asp?DocNum=211&cookie;_test=1


----------



## woodmiser (Dec 8, 2011)

Don't be shy with the spray can.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Dec 8, 2011)

Try putting the name of your stove in the title of the thread (you can edit it).  People will see it without opening the thread.


----------



## Todd (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks like an old fireplace insert, no legs. May not be legal to install it as a freestanding stove.


----------



## webbie (Dec 8, 2011)

I remember the thor brand....it was made in the midwest somewhere, possibly Kansas. I do know that it was mostly an insert, but it's possible they have a pedestal to convert it.

I'll move this to pre-EPA since it was...


----------



## webbie (Dec 8, 2011)

This might be similar:
https://www.hearth.com/gall/v/WoodStoves/thorinsert5.jpg.html


----------



## valley ranch (Dec 8, 2011)

clearance is more than fine, can you not see the air gap? It does have a base. 

The firebox has an air gap aroung it, the sides don't get as hot as a single wall stove. The fans pull lots of heat into the house.

Thanks! I put the name in the title. Just installed this, [we bought this ranch a couple months ago] still working on the house, barn,fence, electrical and plumbing.


----------



## webbie (Dec 8, 2011)

Here is a sales sheet on the old Thor insert - they mention the freestander in the text, but yours might be different (Jr. ?)

As to the installation, there are many things about it which do not meet code or safety standards. We could point those out if you like...


----------



## valley ranch (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for posting! They are close: two doors, but different. This was never a insert. I saw it new installed in a friends house, and was given it when his wife didn't like the mess of a wood stove. This has a sticker on the fan housing saying: meant to be installed in moble home. sure would like to know how to installe the metal plate. 

Someone may come forward who has or had one or has an owners manual.


----------



## webbie (Dec 9, 2011)

DOes the line drawing in that pic give any idea where the metal place might be?


----------



## valley ranch (Dec 9, 2011)

The plate would go, I'm sure, upright against the back of the firebox in front of the rear vent. There was also an angle iron arrangement, in two pieces now, that supported the plate and there are two metal cleats that welded to the top of the firebox, I think, to keep the plate from pitching forward. The only question now is which way the plate would be set. The plate has a right angle bend of 1 1/2" or so, this could be on the top or bottom, I'll have to make a judgement. I have to make a welding repair, I brought a small wire feed welder down yesterday, to the angle iron support and place bricks to lift the plate to sit against the cleats in the upper part of the firebox. I'll talk it over with wifey, I guess I can try it one way and flip it if nessary. 
Thanks for taking the time with this. 

I'll let you know how things come out.

Richard


----------



## valley ranch (Dec 10, 2011)

Well, I welded the angle iron bracket. Once I laid the parts out I could see how it should go. It doesn't look as if it will use less wood. Thanks for the help and intrest.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 10, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Here is a sales sheet on the old Thor insert - they mention the freestander in the text, but yours might be different (Jr. ?)
> 
> As to the installation, there are many things about it which do not meet code or safety standards. We could point those out if you like...


Craig, What year was the Thor made?  Seems pretty innovative for the apparent time period.


----------



## valley ranch (Dec 10, 2011)

Update: Last night was a cold one here. Heated with the Nordic with the steel plate and bricks installed. It was wonderful!. Before the plate was added: The Nordic burned lots of wood, heated the stack to over burn. Last night and now, the stove is working, less wood is being used and the stack is just in the burn area on the thermometer and the door glass is staying clean.
I need to weld a hasp for the fan housing where it swings in to lock. 

I may be able to paint the stove and work on the hearth soon, after the fence and the barn and what else.


----------



## valley ranch (Dec 17, 2011)

Craig, You were right! The Nordic was used as an insert. To use the Nordic as a free standing the pedistal was bolted on. Thanks again, Richard

This thing sure throws the heat!


----------

